# Computer problems???



## putputman (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been having problems with the computer lately. I keep getting knock out of HMEM. I don't know if it is my computer timing out, or my provider, or HMEM. Is anyone else having these problems???

This is the screen I get. Got it three times already this morning.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 18, 2010)

I had the same problem all day yesterday, and also this morning. Normally this happens to me 2 to 3 times a week. 

Yesterday was the worst to date (for me).

I have Firefox, so the display is a little different, but its the same problem is indicated on the displayed.

-MB


----------



## black85vette (Mar 18, 2010)

Appears to be a server issue. I ran some pings and trace routes from here and they all die at the server end.


----------



## Kermit (Mar 18, 2010)

Same problem here. Browser goes to a Google search page with HMEM listed, but nothing done on my part can make the browser connect to HMEM. Within 15-30 minutes the problem clears, so I surf elsewhere for a few minutes and come back and try again.

This is not normal. The site being unresponsive usually only happens to me once or twice a month, not multiple times a day.


----------



## 1hand (Mar 18, 2010)

I've had the same thing too in the past couple weeks.

Matt


----------



## kellswaterri (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Guys, as of 10.40 am 19 mar. seems to be working ok.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Based on the error report I received from my browser, (Firefox); and based on a discussion I had with Rake60 last time I had the same error message, the server was down at the forums hosting service.

From here it appears to have taken most of the day to sort out the problem.

I am sure our computer guru's will advise when they have caught their breath.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ksouers (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry for the outage, guys.

It seems our hosting service thinks we are too successful and decided to take us down a notch.
They said we were using too many resources and shut us off. Unfortunately, this is happening rather often lately.

I pointed out to them that another web site on the same server was the real culprit.
They finally turned us back on but not before blaming us for global warming, halitosis and said we eat babies :


Please accept our most sincere apologies.


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 19, 2010)

They forgot to mention the harvesting of whales and foi gras. Good thing too or the server would still be down. I personally am grateful to whomever was responsible for getting the site back in the saddle, I was in the early stages of the DTs.


BC1
Jim


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm glad I can get back on the forum today! I was getting a bit panicky!

I tried all day long, and all I got was "you do not have permision..." plus a 403 error.

-MB


----------



## putputman (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe this is none of my business, but I was wondering how this web site is funded. I never see any annoying adds or pop-ups like most web sites. There has to be a lot of expenses to keep this going. If it is privately funded, is there a way we can help out with donations to keep this great site the ways it is?


----------



## black85vette (Mar 19, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> If it is privately funded, is there a way we can help out with donations to keep this great site the ways it is?



All we need is a paypal account we can donate to.  stickpoke


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 19, 2010)

I would gladly contribute a few bucks to help purchase what ever bandwidth is needed. I need my daily fix of the forum.

SAM
 *discussion* 
:redface2: 
*beer*


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 19, 2010)

Why not just put a few ads in? Doesn't bother me as long as the content is the same. Seems like LMS or Enco and other companies would love to get an ad placed. 

-T


----------



## black85vette (Mar 19, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Why not just put a few ads in? Doesn't bother me as long as the content is the same. Seems like LMS or Enco and other companies would love to get an ad placed.
> 
> -T



Only issue I have seen with ads on other boards is that once you have them you have to be "politically correct" and careful when you post about other non-paying vendors so as not to offend your sponsors. Seems that once someone is paying you they expect more than just having their ad show up.

Actually some of the better vendors get what amounts to free ads when members post about their service, prices, product, etc.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't quite put my finger on his post at this time, but Rick actually has already told us that everything is under control.

He previously refused all offers of help from the membership, preferring to pay any fees himself, and told us he was not going to subscribe to any form of advertising.

So really, discussing it all again is not going to resolve anything at this time. It is Rick's site, and as such we should respect that and not undermine his wishes.

I reckon if Rick needs assistance, then he will ask us for it, as I am sure he knows that the membership will put their hands in their pockets if needed.

Just let the whizz kids get on with fixing things, and be ready to assist if called upon.


Bogs


----------



## ksouers (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry guys.

Minor inconvenience with the avatars. Trying to improve system performance so the host doesn't shut us down again.
Please bear with me for a bit while I get it tweaked.

Thanks.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for your patience while we sorted through yesterdays shutdown.
As Kevin has already stated our hosting service took us offline, claiming
we were overwhelming the server. We expect it will happen again.
Kevin is working on ideas to relieve some of that stress on the server.

My current contract with them runs through November 2011, so I'm kind
of stuck with them until that time. 

As of today, we are up and running. As long as we can stay on our current 
contract, I am more than happy to cover the costs. They are not a financial
burden. If we are forced to upgrade to the next level of server the costs will triple. 
I would accept any voluntary help offered to assist in covering those costs
if that comes about. Until then I have it covered.

Thanks again for your support and interest in HMEM.

Rick


----------

